# Mick Thill fishing lines..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Mick Thill have been telling me about his lines that he sells. i am going to get and try them out this winter.. he said so much good thing about it and it kinda sold me.. plus the man fixed my rod for me.. lol.. i hope he put some good mojo in there..  
anyway, i will let you guys who maybe interested know the details soon..


----------

